
Why Did American Cats Get Blamed for So Many Divorces? - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-did-american-cats-gets-blamed-for-so-many-divorces
======
jbob2000
TL;DR, cats were blamed because it was improper to get a divorce, but now
everyone gets divorces so nobody needs a scapegoat anymore.

------
grillvogel
honestly a lot of the frustration and arguments in my home do stem from the
cats being obnoxious in some way. they are little assholes.

~~~
ianai
People who don't take the time to know their cats write cats off as being
jerks. They're pretty complicated and self reliant little buggers. Whereas
dogs need to be walked and taken outside for potty and so-on; cats need play
time every day but also their own space.

~~~
TylerE
I've never understood why cat people see the poo thing as an ADVANTAGE for
cats. I want the fecal matter OUTSIDE my house TYVM.

~~~
trhway
>I want the fecal matter OUTSIDE my house TYVM.

i guess you built an outhouse for yourself?

~~~
abritinthebay
Do you never flush? That takes it cleanly out at the time.

Cats would be like you just letting it build up in a box in the corner of the
bathroom for a few days...

~~~
trhway
Few days? You're kidding. Pickup and flush immediately like with your own.

~~~
abritinthebay
Given most cat owners I've met... that's optimistic.

That's why many seem to go with those automated ones it would appear.

